# Volume limiter in XP?



## GreenNeedle (8 Jan 2008)

Does anybody know if there is a way to set a volume limit on windows XP?  Like a child lock to stop someone from turning the volume up higher than a certain point.

I've been looking everywhere but I can't see anything to do it.

Andy


----------



## nry (8 Jan 2008)

Looked arund myself, can't see anything anywhere in XP or online via good old Google.  What are you trying to acheive?


----------



## GreenNeedle (8 Jan 2008)

My sister in law (who I have foolishly let stay with us for a few months) is from portugal so doesn't understand the beauty of silence and respect to neighbours.

Not to be rude but if you experience life in the non tourist areas of Portugal it is quite normal to hear everybody speaking loudly, music blaring etc and neighbours don't seem to get annoyed.

I have asked (mor like told) her many times to turn the volume down as all I can hear at 12am in the morning (and onwards) is the bloody ringtone from Skype or the da,da,da from MSN when someone types her each individual sentence.

I thought about putting the child lock on the TV which works great as I can set the volume then turn child lock on so that noone without the remote can turn the volume up and the max PC volume is then maxed.  Hurrah I though but then realised you can't turn the damn TV off without the remote either so I would have to give her the remote to turn the TV on and off which sort of defeats that one!!.

Any help will be most definately appreciated on this one.

Andy


----------



## Tom (8 Jan 2008)

unplug speakers?


----------



## Garuf (8 Jan 2008)

Yeah exactly, that or turn of the sound card, BISH BASH BOSH.


----------



## GreenNeedle (8 Jan 2008)

If I have to disconnect the audio then it sort of defeats the object really.  The speakers are part of the 27" widescreen I use for a monitor!!!

I want to limit the sound not disable it. lol

Andy


----------



## Ray (9 Jan 2008)

Put a volume control on the wire between the speakers and the PC, turn it down and hide it.


----------



## GreenNeedle (9 Jan 2008)

Then she can turn the sound up on the TV still?

I think I'm stuck with using fists and loud voice. lol

Andy


----------



## nry (9 Jan 2008)

Methinks that any enforced measure won't be appreciated, a good stern 'stop bloomin doing that with the volume' is not easy but perhaps the best way...


----------



## GreenNeedle (9 Jan 2008)

I have used the softly softly approach for the past few weeks with no end result!

I think its time the dry slaps were handed out!

Andy


----------



## cousin it (12 Jan 2008)

if they keep turning the volume, if you use a router to share an internet connection, and simply block their internet for a day, if that doesnt stop them make it a week, hit them where it hurts most, their msn / torrents which can easily be blocked on specific ip's in any good router.
or run qos and restrict their ip to less than dial up speeds, that'll make them as frustrated as you are getting having to listen to the music.


----------



## GreenNeedle (13 Jan 2008)

Unfortunately I am not on router.  I have a cable DSL modem link!!! direct to this PC.

I will find some free/shareware somewhere hopefully that I can do this with.

Many Thanks
Andy


----------



## cousin it (13 Jan 2008)

shame, could be time to break out the soldering iron and a screwdriver then and reduce the output from the volume control on the speakers with a resistor or 2   

If you ask on this forum they should be able to help you reduce the max volume the speakers can achieve.


----------

